# Prolog listen



## Kimymoon86 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen. Wie schaff ich es in Prolog, das einem Buchstaben ein Wort zugewiesen wird?

Also wenn ich z.B die Liste [M,a,m,a] habe, wie bekomm ich es hin, das das Programm sagt ['Martin', 'Adam', 'Martin', 'Adam']


Könnt ihr helfen****?

Hab mir sowas gedacht:


head([X|Y],X).
tail([X|Y],Y).
both(X,L,[X|L]).

buchstabe(m).
buchstabe(a).


wort('a',['Adam']).
wort('m',['Martin']).


----------



## Chumper (7. Mai 2013)

Hast du denn bereits die Zuweisung für alle Buchstaben vorgenommen?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich so vorgehen, dass er das erste Element der Liste nimmt und auf die ergebnisliste das Wort hinzufüge, dass den Buchstaben repräsentiert.

Also so in der Art:


```
doStuff([X|[]],[buchstabe(X)]).
doStuff([X|R],[buchstabe(X)|RNeu]):- doStuff(R,RNeu).
```


----------

